# July Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 July 2009)

Welcome to the July stock tipping competition everyone!  

The competition this month is proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you! 

This month there were quite a few entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out of the competition unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## nunthewiser (1 July 2009)

have i won yet ?


----------



## TheAbyss (2 July 2009)

Hi Joe

Something strange with my pick which was PPP this month. It shows as AAR yet the entry price is that of PPP.

Can you please take a look?

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2009)

TheAbyss said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Something strange with my pick which was PPP this month. It shows as AAR yet the entry price is that of PPP.
> 
> ...




Whooops! I made a mistake. 

I have fixed the stock code and everything should update correctly this evening.


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2009)

Everyone should short WCL this month.


----------



## beamstas (2 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Everyone should short WCL this month.




If past tips are indicitive of future performance give me as much as i can get , STB was a ripper!


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Everyone should short WCL this month.




I just realised you were second in with WCL and have switched you to AZM as per your entry post.


----------



## Trader Paul (16 July 2009)

Hi Joe,

From today, RBM has changed its name and ASX code, to:    RCP

Many thanks.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Joe Blow (16 July 2009)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> From today, RBM has changed its name and ASX code, to:    RCP
> 
> ...




Entry updated.


----------



## Trader Paul (16 July 2009)

Many thanks, Joe ... it is much appreciated.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 July 2009)

noirua said:


> UXA please Joe, thanks




This isn't the entry thread. You're a week and a bit early.


----------



## noirua (16 July 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> This isn't the entry thread. You're a week and a bit early.




Apologies, just deleted it.  Too much excitement over the Uranium find - noi


----------



## LeeTV (18 July 2009)

Go BMY there's still time! :


----------



## Miner (18 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Apologies, just deleted it.  Too much excitement over the Uranium find - noi




You were in the money any way. Look at UXA price jump since you predicted Woh


----------



## Joe Blow (2 August 2009)

Well congratulations to both Agentm and bigdog for taking out first and second place in the July stock tipping competition!  Agentm finished the month with a very impressive 113.48% return with SLA, just ahead of bigdog, whose selection MEO finished the month with a 95.65% return.

Could both Agentm and bigdog contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the August competition!

Here are the final results for July:


----------



## tigerboi (5 August 2009)

*Re:MXI for september comp thx joe.any chance?*

only just checked in here,4th in at plus 70% not bad...
forgot this month as im not always able to.so for september joe
can i have MXI..?thx joe

congrats to agentm...


----------

